# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Κορινθία [Oranje Nassau, Corinthia]

## Appia_1978

To Corinthia που έκανε δρομολόγια προς Αυστραλία. Σταμάτησε πιστεύω το 1955.

Corinthia.JPG

----------


## Leonardos.B

Μία συνεισφορά και απο εμένα.
Αφιερωμένη στον αείμνηστο πατέρα μου,που εκείνη την εποχή δούλευε για την ΕΛΜΕΣ. 1947...

----------


## Ellinis

Πάνω στην πλώρη του καραβιού που βρισκόμαστε κάποιοι ναύτες δουλεύουν χωρίς να δείνουν σημασία στο ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ που περνάει καμαρωτό μπροστά τους. 
Το ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ ήταν το μόνο "μεσογειακό" που επέζησε του β' παγκόσμιου. 
Η φωτο πρέπει να είναι πολύ λίγο μετά το τέλος του πολέμου, μιας και το βλέπω χωρίς τα κλασσικά χρώματα της ΕΛΜΕΣ, ενώ κάποια κτίρια πίσω του μου φαίνονται για κατεστραμένα.

Αφιερωμένη στον Leonardos.B που έχει οικογενειακά βιώματα από αυτό το καράβι. 

corinthia1.jpg
Πηγή: Πλωτώ

----------


## τοξοτης

Παρακάτω μια μικρή αναφορά σε παλιά πλοία της ΕΛΜΕΣ HML.
Παράκληση : Αν έχει γίνει αναφορά κάπου αλλού για το ίδιο θέμα πείτε μου να τα σβήσω.

*ΕΛΜΕΣ-HML*
Corinthia (1) (HML: 1939-1959)
Πηγή : www.simplonpc.co.uk/HML.html

*Corinthia was built in 1911 as the Oranje Nassau, and was bought by HML in 1939. She was scrapped in 1959.*



*Duncan photographic postcard of Carinthia*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Κορινθια* ηταν 3.721 τοννων και ηταν γνωστο αρχικα σαν το *Oranje Nassau*. Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1911. Ηλθε στην Ακτοπλοια της Ελλαδος το 1939 και στην ΕΛΜΕΣ μετα τον πολεμο. Πολυ αγαπητο πλοιο

Εδω απο το Μiramar



> Year: 1911
> Name: ORANJE NASSAU Keel: 
> Type: Passenger/cargo Launch Date: 
> Flag: NLD Date of completion: 6.11
> Tons: 3721 Link: 1886
> DWT: Yard No: 139
> Length overall: Ship Design: 
> LPP: 107.9 Country of build: NLD
> Beam: 13.5 Builder: Royal Schelde
> ...


Το πλοιο ηταν πολυαγαπημενο και προ του πολεμου και εχρησιμοποιητο για κρουαζιερες στις Ολλανδικες Αντιλλες. Ανηκε στην _Royal Dutch Line_. Κοταξτε εδω για μια μπροσουρα http://www.timetableimages.com/marit...ges/hml48i.htm... 

Τα λιμανια που εκανε το 1935−36 ηταν:
_Amsterdam, Dover, Madeira, Paramaribo, Demerara, Trinidad, Carupano, Pampatar, Puerto Sucre (Cuman&aacute, Guanta, La Guaira, Cura&ccedil;ao, Port au Prince, New York._
Επιστροφη: 
_New York, Port au Prince, La Guaira (except Cottica), Cura&ccedil;ao, Puerto Cabello, La Guaira, Guanta, Puerto Sucre, Pampatar, Carupano, Trinidad, Demerara, Paramaribo, Madeira, Plymouth, Le Havre, Amsterdam._

Cor.jpg

Photo of *Oranje Nassau* from http://www.theshipslist.com/pictures/oranjenassau.htm

Oranje Nassau.jpg

Ωραια καρτποσταλ του πλοιου *Κορινθια* απο σχεδιο του 1949

Corinthia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια του Κορινθια της 29ης Ιουνιου 1946, 
19460629 Corinthia ELMES.jpg


της 27ης Απριλιου 1947, 
19470427 Korinhia.jpg


της 13ης Ιουλιου 1947, 
19470713 all.jpg

της 25ης Αυγουστου 1948 
19480825 ELMES Elsi.jpg


και της 19ης Μαρτιου 1949
19490319 ELMES.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To μεσογειακό liner της Ελ.Μες, ένα από τα τρία-τέσσερα επιβατηγά που κατάφεραν να βγουν αλώβητα από τον β' παγκόσμιο. Κατάφερε να φτάσει τον Απρίλη του 1941 στην Αλεξάνδρεια όπου παρέμεινε ως βοηθητικό του στόλου, μέχρι την επιστροφή του το φθινόπωρο του 1944.

Έκανε για ένα χρόνο τη γραμμή Πειραιά-Θεσσαλονίκη μέχρι που αντικαταστάθηκε από το άτυχο ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ και επέστρεψε στους Μεσογειακούς πλόες.

CORINTHIA1911.jpg
Από την ιστοσελίδα riversea του φίλου G.Robinson.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ................
> 
> Έκανε για ένα χρόνο τη γραμμή Πειραιά-Θεσσαλονίκη μέχρι που αντικαταστάθηκε από το άτυχο ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ και επέστρεψε στους Μεσογειακούς πλόες.


 Έκανε για ένα χρόνο τη γραμμή Πειραιά-Θεσσαλονίκη

*24/3/1945
*19450324 all.jpg
*

25/5/1945
*19450525 all copy.jpg
*
14/8//1945
*19450814 all copy.jpg
*
9/9/1945
*19450909 all copy.jpg
*
2/10/1945
*19451002 all.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> CORINTHIA1911.jpg
> Από την ιστοσελίδα riversea του φίλου G.Robinson.


Παρατηρώντας τη φωτογραφία, είδα οτι λείπει και η χαρακτηριστική μπλέ μπάντα που είχε η Ελ.Μες στο σινιάλο του φουγάρου.

¶ραγε μπορεί κάποιος φίλος να μας "αποκρυπτογραφήσει" το νόημα από τα σημαιάκια-σήματα που φαίνονται να κυμματίζουν;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για να δουνε οι φιλοι μας πως ηταν το πλοιο *ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ* εσωτερικα.  

Πηγη:   http://www.timetableimages.com/marit...ges/hml49i.htm

hml49i4.jpg
hml49i5.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> To Corinthia που έκανε δρομολόγια προς Αυστραλία. Σταμάτησε πιστεύω το 1955.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13903


Φίλε Μάρκο, με λίγη  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  καθυστέρηση να σου πω οτι το ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ έκανε για την ΕλΜες δρομολόγια μόνο εντός Μεσογείου. 
Στη γραμμή της Αυστραλίας είχαν ταξιδέψει μόνο δύο πλοία της εταιρείας, τα ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ και ΤΑΣΜΑΝΙΑ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Σύμφωνα με την φωτογραφία 

*CORINHIA* 27/9/1951

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...inthia-03.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σύμφωνα με την φωτογραφία 
> 
> *CORINHIA* 27/9/1951
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...inthia-03.html


Μπραβο Αντωνη!   Πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια
και μια ως *Oranje Nassau*

Oranje Nassau.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα σκίτσο του πλοίου ως ORANJE NASSAU, από τον σπουδαίο καραβολάτρη Duncan Haws.

oranje nassau.jpg
πηγή

Aς δούμε και το σύντομο ιστορικό του επί Ολλανδικής πλοιοκτησίας, όταν συνέδεε το Αμστερνταμ με τα λιμάνια της Καραϊβικής και της Νοτίου Αμερικής.



> Built in 1911 by Koninklijke Mij de Schelde, Flushing as the ORANJE NASSAU for the Dutch owned Royal West Indian Mail Service. 
> This was a 3,721 gross ton ship, length 337.6ft x beam 44.2ft, one funnel, two masts, single screw and a speed of 12 knots. 
> There was accommodation for 46-1st and 16-2nd class passengers. 
> 
> Launched on 5th Apr.1911, she left Amsterdam on 22nd Jul.1911 on her maiden voyage to Paramaribo, Demarara, Trinidad and New York(arr.3rd Sep.) In 1919 she was refitted to accommodate 56-1st, 16-2nd and 21-3rd class passengers. Her last voyage commenced 22nd Nov.1938 when she sailed from Amsterdam for New York and Amsterdam and she was sold to Greek owners the following year and renamed CORINTHIA.
>  πηγή: North Atlantic Seaway,vol.3, N.R.P.Bonsor,

----------


## Appia_1978

Δεν πειράζει ¶ρη  :Wink:  Εσύ να σαι καλά!




> Φίλε Μάρκο, με λίγη  καθυστέρηση να σου πω οτι το ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ έκανε για την ΕλΜες δρομολόγια μόνο εντός Μεσογείου. 
> Στη γραμμή της Αυστραλίας είχαν ταξιδέψει μόνο δύο πλοία της εταιρείας, τα ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ και ΤΑΣΜΑΝΙΑ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To Corinthia που έκανε δρομολόγια προς Αυστραλία. Σταμάτησε πιστεύω το 1955.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13903


*ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ* στις 29 Ιουνιου 1946, 18 Ιουνιου 1947, 25 Αυγουστου 1948 και 19 Μαρτιου 1949

19460629 Corinthia ELMES.jpg19470618 ELMES.jpg19480825 ELMES Elsi.jpg19490319 ELMES.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως ORANJE NASSAU και άλλες δυο φωτογραφίες όταν ταξίδευε μεταξύ Ολλανδίας και Λατινικής Αμερικής μεταφέροντας 100 επιβάτες σε καμπίνες και 214 στο κατάστρωμα (σε δρομολόγια μικρών αποστάσεων).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Κορινθια στα δυσκολα χρονια του Β Παγκοσμιου πολεμου χρησιμοποιηθηκε ως πλοιο ανεφοδιασμου υποβρυχιων με εδρα την Αλεξανδρεια της Αιγυπτου. Με το τελος του πολεμου επεστρεψε στην Ελλαδα και κατοπιν στους πλοιοκτητες του, αφου εκανε τις απαραιτητες επισκευες το 1946 επεστρεψε και παλι στα Ακτοπλοικα του καθηκοντα, αποτελωντας τον πυρηνα του μεταπολεμικου στολου της ΕΛΜΕΣ._
_Corinthia.jpg_

_SHIP006.jpg_ 
_Διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της ΕΛΜΕΣ_

----------


## Ellinis

> _Το Κορινθια στα δυσκολα χρονια του Β Παγκοσμιου πολεμου χρησιμοποιηθηκε ως πλοιο ανεφοδιασμου υποβρυχιων με εδρα την Αλεξανδρεια της Αιγυπτου._


Mιας και το ανέφερες, ας το δούμε και με την πολεμική του φορεσιά...
Πλώρα, πρύμα φαίνεται ο οπλισμός που είχε τοποθετηθεί. 
Αν προσέξετε θα δείτε οτι πάνω στο πρυμνιό αμπάρι μετέφερε ένα αυτοκίνητο.

corinthia1.jpg
από το βιβλίο "Εμπορικο Ναυτικό: Το Τέταρτο Όπλο"

----------


## Dimitris K.

1938 Pros Ollandia Paralavi Korinthia.jpgLivorno Episkeyi Korinthias meta apo navayio Febrouarios _10.jpgLivorno Episkeyi Korinthias meta apo navayio Febrouarios 1_1.jpgLivorno Episkeyi Korinthias meta apo navayio Febrouarios 1_3.jpgLivorno Episkeyi Korinthias meta apo navayio Febrouarios 1_4.jpg

1938 Σταθμος Παρισιου προς Αμστερνταμ για παραλαβη του πλοιου.

Λιβορνο επισκευη Κορινθια μετα απο συγκρουση με βραχονησιδα Τζιαμουτρι

----------


## Dimitris K.

Ενας μικρος θησαυρος βρεθηκε... Αντιγραφο τις αναφορας για τη προσκρουση στη Βραχονησιδα Τζιαμουτρι.

----------


## solent

> To Corinthia που έκανε δρομολόγια προς Αυστραλία. Σταμάτησε πιστεύω το 1955.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13903


ΤΟ ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΑ. ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ [[ΥΠΑΡΧΟΣ Ο ΑΕΙΜΝΗΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ] ΚΑΙ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΤΑΣΜΑΝΙΑ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΔΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΕΙΑΝ.

----------


## Ellinis

Για να δούμε και μια φωτογραφία του ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ - από το τεύχος 10/03 του περιοδικού "Ναυτική Ελλάς" - όταν ήταν "μάνα" υποβρυχίων του απόδημου Π.Ν. στη Μέση Ανατολή, άλλοτε στην Αλεξάνδεια και άλλοτε στη Βυρηττό.

χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

Το πλοίο είχε μια δραματική διαφυγή από την Ελλάδα τον Απρίλη του '41. Βρισκόταν στα Μέγαρα όταν οι Γερμανοί ποντίσανε τις νάρκες στο Σαρωνικό και η διαφυγή του από το στενό του Περάματος θεωρήθηκε επικίνδυνη. Τότε δημιουργήθηκε μια νηοπομπή και τα πλοία περάσανε το ένα πίσω από το άλλο από το στενό των Μεγάρων. Το ένα πλοίο ακολουθούσε ακριβώς τη ρότα του προπορευόμενου έτσι ώστε αν το πρώτο πέσει σε νάρκη να έχουν τουλάχιστον τα επόμενα ένα "καθαρισμένο" δίαυλο...μέχρι την επόμενη νάρκη!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Από τον ρόλο του πλοίου στον Β' Π.Π παίρνουμε μιά ιδέα γιά την οποιαδήποτε χρήση ενός επίτακτου Ε/Γ κ γενικότερα ενός εμπορικού σε μιά απευκτέα σύρραξη. Γι'αυτό λέμε ότι σε περίπτωση πολέμου το Εμπορικό Ναυτικό είναι το τέταρτο Όπλο των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων.
Οι Γερμανοί  έκαναν αεροναρκοθέτηση κ αυτό διότι τότε δεν διέθεταν θαλάσσια μέσα στον ελληνικό χώρο.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ στην Αλεξάνδρεια τον Ιούλιο του 1947, σε μια "μπαταρισμένη" φωτογραφία.

Corinthia_July_1947_Alexandria_port - wikipedia.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Κορινθια_ για Αλεξανδρεια στις 11 Αυγουστου 1946 (Καθημερινη).
19460811 Corinthia Cairo Ka0hmerinh.jpg19460811 Corinthia Cairo Ka0hmerinh.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kοιτάζοντας τις φωτογραφίες του πλοίου, ξεχωρίζω τουλάχιστον τρεις διαφορετικές όψεις του. 
Στην πρώτη (όπως ναυπηγήθηκε) το κατάστρωμα περιπάτου ήταν ανοιχτό προς τα πλώρα
Στη δεύτερη ο περίπατος έκλεισε προς πλώρα με την τοποθέτηση ανεμοθώρακα. Προφανώς για να προστατεύονται οι επιβάτες, ενώ προστέθηκε και ένα ακόμη ζευγάρι λέμβοι.
Η τρίτη όψη ήταν μετά από τη μετασκευή που δέχτηκε κάποια στιγμή μετα το 1947. Ο πρωραίος χώρος στο κατάστρωμα έχει γίνει σαλόνι, η γέφυρα έχει μεταφερθεί ένα ντεκ παραπάνω και το φουγάρο έχει κοντίνει και φαρδύνει, ίσως λόγω αλλαγής στην καύσιμη ύλη. Αρκετές δουλειές για ένα ήδη παλιό πλοίο, αλλά ήταν πολύτιμο την εποχή εκείνη και έτσι "έβγαλε" άλλη μια δεκαετία.

corinthia.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Επειδή παλαιότερα ο μέσος όρος ζωής των πλοίων ήταν μεγαλύτερος κ αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν την ταλαιπωρία που υπέστη σίγουρα κατά την διάρκεια της επίταξης,ήταν ένας πρόσθετος λόγος γιά την τρίτη μετασκευή από την οποία προέκυψε η εκσυγχρονιαμένη εμφάνιση του πλοίου,περιλαμβανομένου κ του φουγάρου.Δεν νομίζω το 1939 όταν το αγόρασαν να έκαιγε κάρβουνο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια φωτο του ORAJNE ανεβηκε απο το NAVI E ARMATORI στη Γενοβα και απο οτι γραφει ναυπηγηθηκε στα Mij. voor Scheeps en Werktuigh Fijenoord, Rotterdam το 1903, ειναι ομως αυτο ή ειναι καποιο αλλο orajne?Αν ειναι αυτο τοτε θα εφαγε και αυτο γενναια μετασκευη

1442866196.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε αυτό είναι το ORANJE της Nederland S.S. Cο ενώ το ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ ήταν το ORANJE NASSAU της Koninklijke West-Indische Maildienst δηλαδή της ολλανδικής Royal Mail Δυτικών Ινδιών

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία που ανέβηκε στο ebay δείχνει ένα πλοίο στον Πειραιά, που τελικά δεν είναι άλλο από το ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ

corinthia pireaus.jpg

----------

